# Betta WC Schedule Question



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, I got my betta a 2.5 gallon bow front kit from aqueon. I took some filter media from my established 20 gallon and put it in the new filter so I shouldnt really have to cycle. I have a master test kit, so I know to keep an eye on my parameters over the next few days and weeks just to make sure that my filter media is doing its job. My question is... how often should I have to do waer changes and how often with only one betta in this 2.5 gallon. Once every two weeks... once every month? I will add some pictures in the morning, he's really enjoying the new setup *w3


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Once a week. I would do a 50% change when doing it.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

+1^. 50% a week.


----------

